# General Chat > General Discussion >  Favorite sports

## sandraamoose

My favorite sports are
Snooker
Pool
Tennis
Baseball

----------


## hany

My favorite supports are
Snooker
Cricket
Tennis
Baseball

----------


## Chrisbryan

I like following sports

Hockey
Golf
Figure Skating
Rugby
Lawn tennis

----------


## vocejohn

My favorite sports are Cricket, Basketball, Football, Tennis, Rugby, Hockey, Volleyball, Ice Hockey, Athletics, Motor Racing and Golf.

----------


## abdouacly

Volleyball is my favorite sports game. It is best to increase well health and fitness. It improve well stamina of body and mind which make it more interesting.

----------


## brissbill

Various sports are there, playing sports is good for the health as well as for the fitness of the body. People enjoy playing sports according to their own choice. Tennis is one of my favorite sport and I used to play it whenever I got time.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I like following sports

    Hockey
    Golf
    Figure Skating
    Rugby
    Lawn tennis

----------


## Justinesparm

My favorite sports are Tennis and Cricket. but I think Cricket is most favorite game in all around the world and I also wants to become a cricketer. this is my dream and I always watch cricket.

----------


## kevinpeter470

My favorite sports are Cricket, Basketball, Football, Tennis, Rugby, Hockey, Volleyball, Ice Hockey, Athletics, Motor Racing and Golf.

----------


## homerean

Football, Tennis, Volleyball and Cricket is my favourite sports which I love to play in my free times rather than doing any other activity. There are some people who are playing this sports to keep them self fit and fine and maintain them fitness level better even I am also playing this sports for better health.

----------


## tonyzabler

I like Football, Cricket, Tennis, Baseball, Basketball, Hockey, Golf, Rugby but my most favorite game is Football because it is very interesting and popular game in all over world. This game is a best for our health.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

My favorite sports are Cricket, Basketball, Football, Tennis, Rugby, Hockey, Volleyball, Ice Hockey, Athletics, Motor Racing and Golf.

----------


## perybutler

Basketball is a best sports game which create well interest. It has good effects on mind and health too. It increase well stamina of body and bones which make it most attractive.

----------


## pollardjack59

My favorite supports are
    Snooker
    Cricket
    Tennis
    Baseball

----------


## kevinpollard578

Volleyball is my favorite sports game. It is best to increase well health and fitness. It improve well stamina of body and mind which make it more interesting.

----------


## johnymorgans

From my childhood i have been a sportsperson and i like to play the games a lot. I have played baseball at professional level too. Few other favorite sports then the baseball are cricket and football.

----------


## peteradams589

My favorite sports are Cricket, Basketball, Football, Tennis, Rugby, Hockey, Volleyball, Ice Hockey, Athletics, Motor Racing and Golf.

----------


## tellymaxx

Cricket, Football, Tennis and Golf are some of mine favorite sports. These sports are really awesome and I enjoy playing these sports whenever I got time. Playing sports is good for the health as well as for the fitness of the body.

----------


## justinthomsony

My most favorite Sports are as mentioned below.

1. Cricket
2. Chess
3. Football
4. Tennis

----------


## sneha1234

My favorite sports are basketball, volleyball, snooker, and Golf.

----------


## jonathanmark232

My favorite sports are Cricket, Basketball, Football, Tennis, Rugby, Hockey, Volleyball, Ice Hockey, Athletics, Motor Racing and Golf.

----------


## justinthomsony

My most favorite Sports are Cricket, Football and Chess. As these are really most entertag sports for me. I am totally crazy about it. I really love to play and watch these games. Sachin Tendulkar and Adam Gilchrist are my most favorite batsman and Kaka is one of my most favorite Football player.

----------


## kemonepolls

My Favorite Sports:

> Cricket
> Golf
> Base ball
> Tennis
> Basket ball
> Foot ball

----------


## kierangost

My Favorite Sports:

> Cricket
> Golf
> Base ball
> Tennis
> Basket ball
> Foot ball

----------


## Carla

My favorite sports is beach volleyball. You have to stay fit if you want to play this game.

----------


## JohnHalden

My favorite  sports are:
Football
Basketball
Hockey

----------


## lennonrowen

Cricket and volleyball are my favourite sports and I still play them in the weekends but Tennis is my most favourite sport without play daily, I can't feel well.

----------


## jamesmockery

Sports are really good for out health. Because sports through we can maintain out fitness. My favorite sport is cricket. Cricket is all time favorite. I am always playing a cricket with my brother. I also like football sport.

----------


## Sharon

Some of my favorite sports..

1) Tennis
2) Billiard
3) Bowling ball

----------


## Warrenrogers

My Favorite game is Volleyball. because it is so interesting game I like to play it very much. all the body parts can moves in this game so you can get one exercises and you keep your body fitness so Volleyball is good for me.

----------


## springmaus3426

My favorite sport is cricket.. I played it in my school and college with my classmates and enjoyed, we had a great time really..

----------


## catrice.ailget

My favorite sports are:
Vally Ball
Basket Ball
Snooker
and
Table Tennis.

___________________________
Cosmetic Dentist Manhattan

----------


## schell

My favorite sports are,
Football
Hockey
And Cricket...

----------


## Harryevann

Playing sport is really a good habit and very beneficial for the health as well. If i talk bout my favourite sports, i like to play lawn tennis, football and rugby most.

----------


## Nathen

I love sports, they are best alternative of exercises. My favorite sport is football. It is amazing for health and fitness. It improves athletic speed and performance.

----------


## rosemarie

I like Football, Hokey,
But My most favorite sports ever is Cricket...

----------


## johan

Cricket and Tennis is my favorite sports.

----------


## Alden

Well!!Sports has own importance in our life for fitness of the body and enjoyment....
Diffrent people like different sports.But i like these sports...
-Cricket 
-Football
-Hockey
-Tennis...

----------


## emma24

soccer and badminton  :Smile:

----------


## Stewardlucy

favorite sports
Hockey
Snow Biking

----------


## davidsmith36

I am basketball player. used play basketball in college. though I like cricket as well.

----------


## sankalppatil732

My favorite sport is cricket.volleyball .It is beneficial for health.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

My Favorite Game is "Volleyball". I was a Assistant Captain in school days. In College when I am in Second year, I joint in Volleyball team. Then I m captain of College Volleyball Team. We went for matches and won lot of prices and medals at District levels. After My college Studies I came to job. So Now days I do not have time and friends to play.

----------


## labello

basketball
football
F1
Tennis

----------


## certvalue111

hello... my favorite sport is cricket and football.. I love playing both games...
ISO 9001 Certification in Saudi Arabia

----------


## wadewilson

basketball, wingchun
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-on...-checkout.html - magento 2 show filter as dropdown - https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defe...magento-2.html

----------


## kutegiagoc

My favorite is soccer. Sports has billions of followers in the world.

----------


## certvalue111

hello.. cricket is my favorite sport. and i love playing football too
ISO 17025 Certification in Saudi Arabia

----------


## bjk88

Love the sport of cricket? Our website will gladly help you with betting advice: cricket predictions and tips for all the popular competitions including IPL, BBL, Test Series, ODI, T20 Internationals and many more. Never bet on Cricket before? Worry not. Here you are free to learn about Cricket betting.

----------


## RobertSatton

Do you hear something about it?

----------


## Christopher Baumner

I like following sports


Hockey
Golf
Figure Skating
Rugby
Lawn tennis

----------


## Leyla

I'm watching live Boxing right now on Cloud 9 on Kodi 19, it has replays too. Also, have Sport HD.

----------


## alexanderdi131

its interesting

----------


## Charlottemaya

Cricket is a bat-and-ball game played between two teams of eleven players each on a cricket field, at the centre of which is a rectangular 22-yard long pitch. One team bats, attempting to score as many runs as possible, whilst their opponents bowl and field, attempting to dismiss the batsmen and thus limit the runs scored by the batting team. The winning team is the one that scores the most runs, including any extras gained.

----------

